# Happy Birthday Scotty - you are now six six-packs old!



## billski (Mar 6, 2013)

Notable contributions by Scotty:


Mormons LSD, and maybe another LSD I don't use that stuff, drugs are bad very bad.

Don't helit a tree that would hurt.

I love bust.

Beer stories we need a thread for.

Watqpchivgv 
 Tqphequ Rphe 
 Tqhaeu  
Mvastqqerq  
Watching the movie the Master.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you Bill, lol
It really tomorrow, and yes I had my Black and white cookie this morning to start celebrating my BD a day early.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 6, 2013)

An early Happy Birthday Scotty, I enjoy skiing with you...when I can find you!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy early B-day!:thumbsup:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Scotty. I hope Platty will be toasting to their biggest fan.


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2013)

Hapy birtday Scoty hope its nice one forthe birthday of the aging process!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2013)

birthday hoppy scottie have! 8)8)


----------



## dmc (Mar 6, 2013)

hap py bithdy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Age is okay is the hair loss that I am not thrilled with but that is what hats are for.:beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Thanks everyone. Age is okay is the hair loss that I am not thrilled with but that is what hats are for.:beer:



I hear Mary helps with that.  Less stress = less hair loss

Happy Bday dude


----------



## andyzee (Mar 6, 2013)

appy wirtday otsky,


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## marcski (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy B-Day Scotty.  May you have many more powder filled years!


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 6, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Happy Birthday Scotty. I hope Platty will be toasting to their biggest fan.



I will be there Friday, I will raise a glass for ya!


----------



## marcski (Mar 6, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I will be there Friday, I will raise a glass for ya!



You are going to love it! Conditions are a rockin' right now and they are aupposed to pick up a few more inches. I'll be back this weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2013)

Scot. T  rock. On young dude ! All the best


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I will be there Friday, I will raise a glass for ya!



Nice enjoy your first time there. On Friday get their early and you can ski for $15, 30 regular price.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 6, 2013)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY - MR. SCOTTY*:razz:


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 6, 2013)

Rambo said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY - MR. SCOTTY*:razz:
> View attachment 8093



 
Well, they both have red pants. JUST SAY NO! :smile: Don't worry about loosing your hair, you'll swim faster.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Scotty!!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I hear Mary helps with that.  Less stress = less hair loss
> 
> Happy Bday dude



Is that why I still have all my hair?? Lol. Happy Bday Scotty. I hope noone buys you a kerosene heater as a gift


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Is that why I still have all my hair?? Lol. Happy Bday Scotty. I hope noone buys you a kerosene heater as a gift



Me to, lol.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

In honor of Scotty's birthday-







:razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2013)

^^^^ to funny^^^^

Happy Birthday Scotty.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hopefully your using a sick day and skiing today!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Happy Birthday! Hopefully your using a sick day and skiing today!



I know I should be but my personal time started over every January 1 and I used 5 days since then already, of which I earned like 2.5 and have been told if I take more I will probably be let go. I want to ski Fri at Platty only 20$' through liftopia and over halr foot of snow predicted for tonight  their.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I will be there Friday, I will raise a glass for ya!



I a year older now, going to work now. Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes Truely was not expecting that. Really awesome, go to work now, enjoy Platty I put up a Platty info thread,20 tickets for Friday from Liftopia.com and over a foot of snow coming Friday powerdaize. Enjoy who ever can go.:beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

No day off with pay on your B-day?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> No day off with pay on your B-day?



Your funny, we loss a week vacation 5 days since I started here seven years ago. Salary frozen for 3 years now. Boss makes money just not as much as.he used to. He opening 4 store fashion in NYC next months he is a cheap cheap cheap bastered.


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Scotty..

You fill a void left on this board...   

FREE SCOTTY!!!!  

#whocaresaboutgss


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> Happy Birthday Scotty..
> 
> You fill a void left on this board...
> 
> ...



What happened, did he.like.Platty to? Maybe he more should does he want back?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> What happened, did he.like.Platty to? Maybe he more should does he want back?



He certainly more should does.


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> What happened, did he.like.Platty to? Maybe he more should does he want back?



We don't need him..


----------



## marcski (Mar 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> Happy Birthday Scotty..
> 
> You fill a void left on this board...
> 
> ...



Funny....I've been thinking the same thing the last month or two.  I still miss GSS.  But, I believe, deep down, that Scotty is more benevolent.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2013)

^^^^^^  agreed !! 


Scotty is totally benevolent , respectful , has a good heart , a friend to all, loves the sport and damn he is an original


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 7, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> He certainly more should does.



Did this other fella (GSS) need a translator also?


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Did this other fella (GSS) need a translator also?



Only when he was rapping...  badly...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Did this other fella (GSS) need a translator also?



Yeah, but in a different way. Scotty, at least, generally has a point that can, with some effort, be discerned. The Steeze, not so much.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 7, 2013)

What Steeze?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> What Steeze?



Grilled Steeze!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 7, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Grilled Steeze!



I don't like Grilled Steeze.  Have you tried baked?  Oh, wait we have Scotty now!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I don't like Grilled Steeze.  Have you tried baked?  Oh, wait we have Scotty now!!!!



Thanks everyone.

Fried paying is the way to go.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 7, 2013)

FREE GSS

GSS started the What are you having for lunch today??? thread
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17459-What-are-you-eating-for-lunch-today

But he was bad and got banned.

I will say he did great trip reports, like his annual trip to Jackson Hole and from Stowe.

He lives down in PA and his home hill is Blue Mountain.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I don't like Grilled Steeze.  Have you tried baked?  Oh, wait we have Scotty now!!!!



Well played.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2013)

Rambo said:


> FREE GSS



The vid of him injuring himself by jumping off the couch with his skis on is one of the most memorable AZ moments for me.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy birthday to Platty's most enthusiastic homer !


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks again all great posts.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 21, 2013)

Rambo said:


> FREE GSS
> 
> GSS started the What are you having for lunch today??? thread
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17459-What-are-you-eating-for-lunch-today
> ...



What did he do wrong?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> What did he do wrong?



I don't know. I only got on here when I guess he was being banned.


----------



## Nick (Mar 21, 2013)

Whine!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> Whine!



Oh complained a lot?
I guess I stop complaining about my job. When I get a knew job I will be very happy to post that.


----------

